# Need Working AcmeUninstaller Link



## techblitz (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Guys,
I need to reinstall my CM9 to remove cruft of old app installs and Google Maps data, which is slowing down my Touchpad and not allowing me to install the Maps application. However, I need a working AcmeUninstaller download to do the job, and as it stands now, all the ones I've looked up have been removed or are far gone. Has this file been wiped of the face of the earth? Can one of you kind RootzWiki members point me to a correct download link or upload one of your own? Any assistance is *greatly *appreciated. Have a good night guys!
Nevermind guys, I found it here, thanks to a post by sstar. Thanks!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's the source: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

(Didn't check out your link yet.)


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I know we are a helpful community here, but as an IT professional, I feel compelled to point out the obvious:

Accepting application installers or other downloads, especially from third parties, is risky on the order of unprotected sex.

Having said that, Colchiro's link at goo.im is an archive of a respected dev. Given a choice, that would be mine.

"Do you know where data has been?"


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

As another IT professional (who has more experience with IT than unprotected sex), I second that. 

A number of dev's don't allow mirroring of their links, except in an emergency (like a server overload or outage), since they may update the file and don't want to worry about the old version out there somewhere.


----------

